# 2 flute vs 3 flute spiral upcut



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Wanted to get some opinions. Looking at Whiteside Carbide 1/2" x 2" bit and there is only a $3 difference in the price.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

What material are you cutting, are you cutting by hand or CNC, are you looking for a finishing cut or roughing out, what's the bit speed, etc.?

I would use the 3 flute for a finishing cut and the 2 flute for general purpose and roughing out. But then, I also use the 2 flute for my finishing cuts on the CNC most of the time.

David


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Will most likely be using with MDF with a Freud Plunge Router to make a table top similar to a MFT top. Just received Woodpeckers Hole Boring Jig . BTW the router has a 22,000rpm speed.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You can dial in the speed of the cutter by the sound. Start at a low setting and increase to where it sounds good. You will know if it is too fast, it will send chills down your spine and dial it down a little until it is nice and smooth sounding.
I like 3 or 4 flute bits, they cut so nice and smooth.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can get single flute spirals too. Fewer flutes cut faster but leave a poorer finish. Any bit that small a diameter can be run full speed (up to about 1.5”) but that not give you the best results. Fewer teeth on a table saw blade work the same way finish wise.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The 3 flute bit will remove around 1.5 times as much material as the 2 flute bit so the feed rates should be faster or the spindle speeds should be slower to keep the bit from building up heat that could cause the cutting edge to dull faster. Best to check the manufacturer's specs and go from there to git the best performance and life from the bit.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you to the members who gave their opinion . Thinking I will go with the 3 flute hoping that in the end I will get a better fit for bench dogs , etc.


----------

